# HD Clutch



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Am looking for suggestions for a heavy duty clutch for my 2005 gto that can handle 500 rwhp or more but still have close to stock pedal feel. Occasionally drive in city traffic so don't want too hard of a pedal feel. Feel I should get this sorted before doing the engine mods planned along with driveshaft, axles, and suspension.
Have read about Mantic (for Camaros), Monster and ACT but am sure there are more out there. Any recommendations will be helpful, thanks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

To "get it all" you need to spend some money. I'd look at an ACT twin. You'll get smooth engagement with stock like feel and very high HP rating for around $1,000. For a lesser amount a puck style would hold fine but with a heavy pedal and more of an on-off engagement.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Monster stage 3 wasn't bad on the street. I'm going to try a Ram clutch myself. Good bang for the buck.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Have read good things about the Monster 3; the ACT twin disc looks good too so now I've just got to decide between the 2 and find a good shop in Houston to install. Thanks for the advice fellas.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The M3 is good, I have one but it's best suited for more of a drag car. The pedal is noticably heavier than stock and the pucks glaze and squeal in stop and go plus like I said it has more of an on/off action to it. My next is going to be a full faced or twin. Once I get 11s I'm out of the beat your car to death game.


----------



## SOCALGOAT (Sep 27, 2006)

I've seen a ton of monster units make noise and chatter when they weren't supposed to. The act twin has done very well and has a pretty good reputation.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The noise and chatter is mostly from driving it normally which glazes it up. If you thrash it for a bit it will go away for a little while. The twin disks are the only ones I know of that keep stock feel and hold HP.


----------

